
PG on the cover of Forbes  - GDH
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/1108/best-small-companies-10-y-combinator-paul-graham-disruptor.html
======
j_baker
"Y Combinator--a computer term for a program that runs other programs"

Heh... completely wrong, but I suppose it's the best you can expect a non-
techie/math nerd readership to get. Heck, it's probably close to the most you
can expect the average programmer to get.

EDIT: And another one...

"Graham met Morris, an authority on the Unix computer language"

~~~
evanrmurphy
> _Heh... completely wrong, but I suppose it's the best you can expect a non-
> techie/math nerd readership to get. Heck, it's probably close to the most
> you can expect the average programmer to get._

How would you explain the Y Combinator to the Hacker News readership?

~~~
perlgeek
There have been explanations for the HN readers. Here's one that I'd put in a
non-techy newspaper:

The Y Combinator is a way to make computer code self-referential without
having to introduce names for parts of the code.

Or a bit less accurate:

The Y Combinator is a clever way to make computer code self-referential.

~~~
roadnottaken
Non-techy readers would have no idea what "self-referential" means. Probably
best to just leave it alone.

~~~
taylorbuley
I'm a coder/writer at Forbes. If I had to guess, that's exactly what an editor
might say. Also, we're always crammed for word space so shorter (even if
perhaps less nuanced) always wins.

------
chaosmachine
Here is the actual cover:

<http://imgur.com/gOyI9.jpg>

~~~
gojomo
A nice, striking (against the red), somewhat atypical picture of PG. Did the
photographer coach to suppress the usual smile?

~~~
cloudwalking
His eyes are smiling, I bet he's about to crack up.

~~~
zackattack
his left eye makes me happy. i wonder why.

~~~
zackattack
i think it's a right brain bicameral lateralization thing, but if someone more
knowledgeable than me can get more explicit, i would _absolutely love_ to hear

------
evanrmurphy
Slipping a link into the headline to (presumably) your startup, even if it is
inside a "// not related" comment, is pretty tacky. You might even call it
spam.

Update: Thanks for removing the link.

------
evanrmurphy
I think this is a repeat of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1831471>

~~~
robinhouston
And also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1813445> (which is even older,
and has quite a lot of comments)

------
patio11
I've got to imagine any photographer trying for a YC photo would look at the
Inc cover which reprised The Last Supper and just despair.

------
yycom
And here was I expecting a typically insightful commentary by PG regarding the
front page of a business journal.

~~~
pg
It has unusually clean design. I've noticed that in other consumer goods
lately. E.g. cereal boxes. I wonder if it's the result of a/b testing, or just
a fashion.

~~~
izaidi
It was an existing trend accelerated by the recession. An excess of stuff is
no longer fashionable. Hopefully it lasts awhile (the fashion, not the
recession).

------
scorpion032
Print version (with single page view):
[http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/1108/best-small-
companies-...](http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/1108/best-small-
companies-10-y-combinator-paul-graham-disruptor_print.html)

------
PostOnce
♫ I wanna be on the cover of Forbes magazine, smiling next to Oprah and Paul
Graham. ♫ Heh.

Congratulations, pg. If nothing else, being on the cover of Forbes must put a
smile on your face.

~~~
invisiblefunnel
<http://ytinstant.com/#Travie%20Mccoy%20-%20Billionaire>

------
nivertech
Y-Combinator has something in common with the Moore Law: self-fulfilling
prophecy.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moore_Law>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-fulfilling_prophecy>

~~~
tlb
There weren't any prophecies behind YC. We just decided to make something to
make more startups, and executed.

~~~
nivertech
Same with the Moore Law.

------
jdp23
i thought the virtual absence of women was interesting. Jessica Mah got two
paragraphs near the end, Demi Moore a passing mention, and Jessica Livingston
merited two sentences. she co-founded YC and is married to Paul, and they
couldn't even ask her for a quote?

other than that it was guys, guys, guys. <http://bit.ly/ycturgor2> has more.

~~~
axod
That's because most founders are guys?

It's like the leaflet I got from our local hospital the other day. It features
on the cover an african, an indian, a few other minorities, and one small
white person. It's like they're trying way too hard to appear diverse. (The
area it serves is probably 90%+ white).

I'd rather they project what is actually out there.

------
danielha
That cover is awesome. Congrats pg!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
And an earlier occasion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1831471>

------
kashif
This brought a smile to my face :)

